# How common was chiliasm in the early church?



## Pergamum (May 16, 2013)

Was premillenialism the majority view of the church in its first 300 years? 

If so, what does this say about the validity of historic premil belief?


----------



## Hamalas (May 16, 2013)

Here's a thread from a few years back that seems to discuss this topic: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/early-fathers-their-eschatology-71927/


----------



## Hamalas (May 16, 2013)

Wait, it looks like you were involved in that thread...so maybe this is all old news!


----------



## MW (May 16, 2013)

Chiliasm is millennialism, not necessarily pre-millennialism. Confounding the two is sure to lead the discussion into confusion.


----------



## Poimen (May 16, 2013)

http://lumberingbrowndotcom.files.w...-church-finally-rejected-premillennialism.pdf


----------



## Pergamum (May 17, 2013)

I would love to hear how chiliasm and historic premillenialism differs.


----------



## MW (May 17, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> I would love to hear how chiliasm and historic premillenialism differs.



Technically premillennialism requires a personal, physical advent of Christ to commence the millennium, but many millenarians or chiliasts throughout history have allowed the possibility of a spiritual advent along the lines of postmillennialism. Nigel Lee's "Always Victorious" shows post-millennial views were mixed in with early teaching.


----------



## Pergamum (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, looking up Nigel Lee right now!


----------

